# Lake Conroe newbies best trip yet...



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

138lbs of Blue Cats....An awesome morning...largest 32 & 35lbs..

We are going to give us and the catfish a rest for a week or two....this is turning into "Work" and thats against my rules....:smile:

Fished with Bob and Pam (2coolers Pelican & BayGal) Robs and Pam had a blast....10 lines with fish on all of em. Bob put us on the fish with his GPS.

We ran into 2cooler Evan (SEA PRO 22) on the water... Good People, sure hope to wet a hook with him someday. (Pick his brain on how to troll the Hybrids.)...:wink:

We lost a VERY VERY LARGE BLUE. my buds told me to have a gaff!!...I didn't listen.....HUGE!

Safe Boating bent poles to all......


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Those look what we expect in the winter not in this heat. I wonder if the low water is changing their feeding habits? You are going the need another slide out on the RV just to have a bigger freezer.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Man you guys are on them really good, I would not think those big old cat would be bitting all that good in this heat. Congratulations you guys cant be called newbeis anymore.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Excellent catch, break out the bubbly. There are lots of big boys still left out there.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

WOW! Looks like conroe's treating y'all right. Really nice!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL! That's a LOT of fillets guys and gals.

Good job and congratulations. When's the fish fry?

PS...Bob looks tired. 

TH


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Email*

Chief, send me a pm with your email address and I will give you low down on the Hybrids. I would send it to you in a pm but I can't attach pictures that way. When I finally found the fish Friday morning we nailed 2 back to back and my buddy's boss called and we had to go. Needless to say I was upset we had to leave them biting but I know where they are now. My depth finder literally turned black from all the bait and fish on it! Hopefully we can hook up in the next few weeks and I will gladly show you what I know...Evan


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on a really fine catch! 
What were you using for bait?


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Young man...you fish your way, and I'll fish mine.

those fish went to feed 8 familys...with a total of 16 kids. the 3 largest swallowed 6/0 hooks...I cut the stagings. I may have kept them anyway. 

I don't need or want your advice on size limits......

you can always place me on your ignore list...that way you won't see my posts.

best Regards

charlie


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Looks like I missed a post before it got deleted...............and I'm glad I did. 

The Junior Game Warden stuff doesn't usually show up on this forum. Let's leave managing the fisheries to TPWD.

Great trip Chief.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Wholly COW!! I've been putting off looking at this post (Bob sure been tired and all LOL) I just knew it would be full of some big fish

Ya'll did wonderful!


----------



## natureboy (Jan 21, 2010)

ChiefCharlie,
Great catch..I really enjoy seeing those big blues-it lets me know that they are still out there ready to be caught. Hopefully by me next time. Keep up the good work pro juggers


----------



## Dwayneinfo (Aug 15, 2005)

Very nice job. I am building jugs right now myself.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Holy Mo-ly--Good job U Guy's!!


----------



## Southern Catdaddy (Jan 10, 2011)

I caught 20 box fish and cprd 2 big ones last Friday night, all on rod n reel drifting in 24ft. Biggest was 40 inches long, released for someone else to enjoy, they don't get any bigger once the knife hits em. Very nice fish by the way, they have been biting really good lately, all I do is rod reel and been catching plenty. I plan on breaking the lake record this winter. I got close last year. Winter time it's on!


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

good job brother. try to make fairbanks lodge catfish tourny in April on Conroe


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Ive been avoiding the lakes for some time now. its incredibly hot and I figured the levels were pretty low. Last time at somerville we set a trotline and just about didnt make it out, ive heard it dry now where we set it. I may have to head to conroe and try my luck


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

That is a load of big ole blues. Great job.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Good job Big Brother! I see I won't have to eat shad gumbo the next time I get up your way! :cheers:


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Where are you camping at? We camp at Castaways, north of the 830 bridge. What I can see in the background almost looks like that campground.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

bearintex said:


> Where are you camping at? We camp at Castaways, north of the 830 bridge. What I can see in the background almost looks like that campground.


Robbie (Lioness 270) and I are full time RVers....we are living at Sun Set Shores RV resort. Valet boat launching and storage...awesome place.

http://www.lakeconroe.com/sunset/location.htm


----------

